# We're Off For Another Weekend Trip!! Yay!!



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

We are off to camp at the place where we had our park model...Should be interesting!! We dont much like the owners of the resort, feel they are crooks. LOL The resort is absolutely beautiful though..and they have a few rv spots. So, we thought we'd take the outback out there! I'm interested in seeing our old trailer up there and the new owners. 
We're making it a whole family affair too! My sisters,brother,their spouses and my parents are all going up there for the weekend! ( my BIL's family owns one of the park models..well, his parents have one, and his sister has another one ) Should be a fun weekend!

Last weekend we went up to Harrison Hot Springs. What a beautiful little town! We stayed at Bigfoot Campground. Was very nice, peaceful. A little squishy. I'll have to upload some pix to show you just HOW squishy it was. LOL. I'll go and do that right now.

I'll let you know when the pix are up!

Have a great day everyone!! sunny

jewels


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Have a great time!

The good thing is you do not have to camp with the owners







, just have to enjoy the campground

John


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

have a great trip, Jewels!

Sounds like a good time, what with the siblings and all.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

Thanks guys. Yeah, it should be fun! I'm interested in seeing our old traielr and what they've done with the outside. We could never afford to do anything much with it. The resort is beautiful. So I'm looking forward to camping there. Just glad I dont OWN there anymore. ha ha

I'll let you know how it goes!

Jewels


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sounds like you'll going to have a great weekend
Have lots of fun and have a safe trip

Don


----------



## jewel (May 16, 2005)

Thanks!!







I'm reallllllly excited! It's full hook ups again. I reallly enjoyed that last weekend. Full hook ups. Was really nice to use everything without worrying if we were going to use up the battery







It was also our first time using full hook ups since we bought the trailer.








okay, I'm starting to get all babbly. See you on Sunday!! With lots of pictures!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

HAVE A GREAT TIME!!!!!


----------



## Sexy Momma (Apr 18, 2005)

You've probably already left for the weekend, but I still wanted to tell you to have a wonderful time and I'm looking forward to seeing your pictures! action


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

action Have fun Jewels! action


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Enjoy - Have a great time

Thor


----------

